# England Premier league 21-26 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 21, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
24 Aug 14:45 Fulham FC - Arsenal FC 3.40 3.30 2.30 +174 Fulham FC - Arsenal FC 
24 Aug 17:00 Southampton FC - Sunderland AFC 1.83 3.60 4.85 +173 Southampton FC - Sunderland AFC 
24 Aug 17:00 Newcastle United - West Ham United 2.35 3.30 3.30 +172 Newcastle United - West Ham United 
24 Aug 17:00 Hull City - Norwich City 2.55 3.40 2.90 +171 Hull City - Norwich City 
24 Aug 17:00 Everton FC - West Bromwich Albion 1.65 3.85 6.00 +176 Everton FC - West Bromwich Albion 
24 Aug 17:00 Stoke City - Crystal Palace 1.90 3.55 4.50 +172 Stoke City - Crystal Palace 
24 Aug 19:30 Aston Villa - Liverpool FC 4.00 3.55 2.00 +176 Aston Villa - Liverpool FC 
25 Aug 18:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Swansea City 1.67 3.80 6.00 +176 Tottenham Hotspur - Swansea City 
25 Aug 18:00 Cardiff City - Manchester City 7.50 4.50 1.48 +182 Cardiff City - Manchester City 
26 Aug 22:00 Manchester United - Chelsea FC 2.50 3.35 3.00 +173


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 22, 2013)

Everton v West Bromwich Albion predictions & betting tips

Everton were decent away to Norwich in their Premier League opener. For long periods they looked the better side. One could already see Everton passing the ball around confidently just like coach Martinez likes it. Everton will miss Sylvain Distin and Alcaraz, Gueye who all are still injured. Hibbert is a doubt.

West Bromwich Albion lost 1-0 at home against Southampton. Southampton opened best, but WBA got more into it as the match went on. I’d say the loss here was deserved though.  I hope you followed my Southampton draw no bet tip for that match, it was priced at 2.20. It looks like the gamble on Anelka hasn't paid off. It looks like he is not a part of Clarke's future plans. EDIT: Rumor has it Anelka has quit football for good.

The last two times WBA has gone to Goodison they’ve been beaten. Last year Everton won deservedly 2-0. I think Everton will be satisfied with the opener against Norwich. They now know they can pass the ball very well, and they will be inspired by that against a side I rate slightly lower than the Norwich side they met last week. I think Everton will have the lion share of  possession and take the game to WBA.

Everton – WBA betting tips

I think WBA are weakened compared to last season, and Everton has shook off their nerves. I think Steve Clarke and his eleven will run into big trouble at Goodison. Coral offers 1.62 (8/13) for the home win. I can’t imagine these odds still standing on match day.


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 22, 2013)

Manchester United v Chelsea Both to score betting tips

Manchester United always is a threat with Robin van Persie up front. It is not often they go goalless off the pitch. Actually at home they’ve scored in 28 of the last 30 competitive matches. They were goalless against Chelsea last year, but I do not see one result changing the total picture much.

Chelsea has scored twice in each of their two Premier League matches so far. In the last twenty Premier League games they’ve only gone goalless off the pitch twice. With a very solid offense available they will get chances, both from open play and set pieces at Old Trafford. I definitely can see them converting at least once.

My betting tip is both teams to score. This betting tip is priced at 1.62 (8/13) with Bet365. That looks very useful to me


----------



## bestbets (Aug 23, 2013)

Aston Villa v Liverpool Betting Tips, Preview and Prediction

The Saturday night football slot sees Liverpool travel to villa for the evening game in the Premier League live on Sky Sports and we have got free football betting tips for the match.

Villa had a great start to the new season beating Arsenal impressively in their own back yard. Liverpool also had a solid start to the season beating stoke 1-0 at Anfield although they had to rely on penalty saving heroics from new goalkeeper Mingolet in the last minute to keep all 3 points.

The betting in this game currently sits at - Villa - 17/5 - draw 11/4 & Liverpool 19/20 with Betfred.

So the bookies seem to have Liverpool as clear favourites for this game, I would think this would be a much tighter game than these odds suggest. However villa have a midweek engagement with Chelsea at Stamford bridge, so this will obviously have some effects on this weekends game. Any team having to play 3 games in 7 days would find it hard especially having 2 of the 3 as away games against 2 of last seasons top 4. So with this in mind I think Liverpool should just edge the win.

The last 5 meetings between these 2 teams proves how tight this fixture normally is. With Villa winning 2, Liverpool winning 2 & 1 draw. One thing that has happened in the last 3 meetings is both teams have scored. This is best priced at 8/11 with Stan James.

As I said I would expect this to be a tight game, but with Liverpool having a full week to recover and prepare for this game I would expect them to come on strong in the 2nd half. I am going to suggest HT/FT bet of draw/Liverpool - best priced with Bet Victor at 22/5.

Recent history also favours the away team in this game and to coincide with the HT/FT result bet,  I'm going to back Coutinho to score anytime - best priced with Betfred at 5/2. Coutinho is by far Liverpool's most creative player at the moment and has been in impressive form recently.

Aston Villa v Liverpool Betting Tips

Both Teams to Score -  8/11 StanJames

HT/FT - Draw/Liverpool - 22/5 Bet Victor

Coutinho anytime Goalscorer - 5/2 Betfred


----------



## Bultip (Aug 24, 2013)

Aston Villa - Liverpool

I would definetley try draw no bet for Aston Villa today. Underestimated team, against the not so strong team of Liverpool. Liverpool plays better than last season, but without Suarez for five more games I expect real troubles for the team scoring. Benteke is in superb form with three goals from two games, and if even one opportunity, the striker would prboably score, resulting in a win for Aston Villa against Liverpool, that was seen to score very hardly against Stoke City.

Prediction: Draw No Bet/ Aston Villa @2,75 bet365


----------



## Bultip (Aug 24, 2013)

Fulham - Arsenal

Arsenal to win is also a good bet. After 1:3 with Aston Villa everybody expected the team not to win very easily their game with Fenerbahce. 0:3 was the final result and the motivation is right back on top level. Fulham played very poorly in their first game no matter the win, and I do not expect them to do something else but to lose it minimal for example.

Prediction: Arsenal to win @2,00 bet365


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 25, 2013)

TOTTENHAM V SWANSEA:

Following in the footsteps of Figo and Zidane, Gareth Bale is the latest galactico, however Tottenham have brought in some exciting players to fill the void even though Chelsea hijacked their move for William during the week right from under their doctors nose and Mourinho sticking the knife in by telling them to keep their medicals secret in future. Tottenham have agreed to sign Steaua Bucharest defender Vlad Chiriches and are linked with Erik Lamela from Roma along with Christian Eriksen and The Hulk who will be in addition to Etienne Capoue (Toulouse) £9m, Nacer Chadli (FC Twente) £7m, Paulinho (Corinthians) £17m, Roberto Soldado (Valencia) £26m.
Swansea have made a great signing in the form of Wilfried Bony (Vitesse Arnhem) £12m who was the 2013 Eredivisie Player Of The Year and he will link up extremely well with Michu and they should rack up a combined 25+ goals over the season.

Tottenham had a 5-0 rout of Dinamo Tbilisi during the week and are worthy favourites to win this match at home however Swanseas hammering at the hands of Man Utd was unjustified and they threatened for long periods in that match and should get on the scoresheet today. Their talent shone through on Thursday night when they beat Petrolul Ploieşti 5-1.

Soldado is the most likely goalscorer for Tottenham and he can be had to score anytime at 2.0 with Boylesports.

Recommended Bet: Both Teams To Score @ 1.75 (BetVictor)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wVS81U2PQM


----------

